# France travel ban December 2021



## campervanannie (Dec 29, 2021)

This popped up on Facebook today


----------



## Robmac (Dec 29, 2021)

We need to tell them then that they cannot travel to Scotland, Ireland or Wales via England maybe?


----------



## Robmac (Dec 29, 2021)

...if it's true of course!


----------



## 1807truckman (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> ...if it's true of course!


Of course it's true it's on facebook......


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

1807truckman said:


> Of course it's true it's on facebook......



Always difficult to know what's true and what is not on Facebook.

I suppose it all depends on how well you know the origins of the post. I'm not a big Facebook user so tend to try and verify any info elsewhere.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 30, 2021)

Can we not just stop them traveling through anyway, even if it's not true.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Can we not just stop them traveling through anyway, even if it's not true.



To be honest Mark, I would stop any foreigners coming into England at the moment unless they had a very valid reason. I would also stop any English travelling abroad.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

jj


mark61 said:


> Can we not just stop them traveling through anyway, even if it's not true.


6 Hail Marys, and 2 our fathers mark.
Oh and give yersel a good slap on the heed tae, while your at it


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

It would appear to be correct.

Unfortunate wording (in my opinion) posted on the official Eurotunnel website:-

Travel from the UK to France​URGENT UPDATE FOR BRITISH RESIDENTS IN EU

Following a French Government decision, on 28/12/2021, unless they hold French residency, British citizens are now considered 3rd country citizens and can no longer transit France by road to reach their country of residence in the EU.

We do our best to interpret and update this page as soon as advice from the French government changes. For the very latest advice on entering France, we recommend checking interieur.gouv.fr and uk.ambafrance.org before travel.

Check for yourselves here:-

https://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/travelling-with-us/latest/covid-19/

*BUT...*

There is no mention of any such restrictions on the UK government site? 

Right hand not knowing what left is doing?
Eurostar being naughty, or UK civil servants not updating the rules and regs in a timely fashion on the government website?

Who knows? 

UK GOV - France - Entry Requirements

If it's not true then Eurostar want a good kicking, imho.
If the government haven't kept their website up to date, then they need a good kicking.
And if the French government are really doing this, then they also need a good kicking!
Kickings all round ey?! 

Boy, I'd love to knock some heads together


----------



## r4dent (Dec 30, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> or UK civil servants not updating the rules and regs in a timely fashion on the government website?


They will update the rules and regs as soon as they recover from the Christmas party (that wasn't held again this year).


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

r4dent said:


> They will update the rules and regs as soon as they recovery from the Christmas party (that wasn't held again this year).



I was just about to make a sarcastic remark about exactly that!


----------



## GinaRon (Dec 30, 2021)

The government will not be back at work until today - Bank Holidays monday and tuesday wait and see what happens today.


----------



## Debroos (Dec 30, 2021)

It was mentioned on  BBC  news this morning


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

If this is true then it should be posted in the Motorhome European / International Travel section and not Off Topic Chat.

I'm certain that there will be members on here who were planning to travel to their overseas properties in Europe via France in the New Year.

But there will be alternative routes, I'm sure. 
​


----------



## Debroos (Dec 30, 2021)

It has been the rule in France though that essential travel only is allowed. I'm sure that does not include visiting holiday homes!


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> If this is true then it should be posted in the Motorhome European / International Travel section and not Off Topic Chat.
> 
> I'm certain that there will be members on here who were planning to travel to their overseas properties in Europe via France in the New Year.
> 
> ...


The French Government appears to have confirmed that you can transit through France on your way to another country, as long as you spend less than 24 hours in the country.

However, the precise circumstances around this are less clear. 

A French government document says “travellers in transit for less than 24 hours in international zones at airports” are allowed into France (_“Voyageur en transit de moins de 24 heures en zone internationale dans les aéroports”_).

This appears to imply that transit is only permitted for people travelling by plane.









						What we know so far about if you can travel through France under the new restrictions
					

Holidays to France are on hold for now - but what if you were planning on travelling through the country to another destination?




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> If this is true then it should be posted in the Motorhome European / International Travel section and not Off Topic Chat.
> 
> I'm certain that there will be members on here who were planning to travel to their overseas properties in Europe via France in the New Year.
> 
> ...



I agree Marie, should be moved into the right section.

I gather that these are lockdown measures which to be fair we can only expect to be imposed/lifted at a moments notice?

Strange times!


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 30, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> If this is true then it should be posted in the Motorhome European / International Travel section and not Off Topic Chat.
> 
> I'm certain that there will be members on here who were planning to travel to their overseas properties in Europe via France in the New Year.
> 
> ...


An alternative was suggested traveling through Germany then someone on Facebook posted a similar thing from Germany saying you cannot use them as an alternative transit route but I cannot find the post with all the info in it.


----------



## Val54 (Dec 30, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> An alternative was suggested traveling through Germany then someone on Facebook posted a similar thing from Germany saying you cannot use them as an alternative transit route but I cannot find the post with all the info in it.


Try this page from the German government, I can't see any exemption for travelling through if you have arrived from the UK.








						FAQ Coronavirus Entry Regulations
					

Here you find frequently asked questions on Digital Registration on Entry, the obligation to furnish proof and quarantine on entry




					www.bundesgesundheitsministerium.de


----------



## maingate (Dec 30, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> It would appear to be correct.
> 
> Unfortunate wording (in my opinion) posted on the official Eurotunnel website:-
> 
> ...


I think the timing of the new French ruling was deliberate .... 28/12. Of course the UK cannot quickly retaliate, everything is shut down for the holidays. Plus the French are very strict about their own holidays, so it stinks.


----------



## GeoffL (Dec 30, 2021)

A lot of this seems to be the French being bl**dy-minded. FWIW, I saw something on YouTube the other day where a UK couple with Portuguese residency obeyed the UK rules for Covid testing by getting tested before setting out from their place in Portugal on a multi-leg trip to enter UK via the Channel Tunnel. However, the French authorities wouldn't let them onto the train at Coquelles. I'm not sure whether that was because they refused to recognise the Portuguese test or because it was a multi-leg journey and their test was the day before the start of their first leg and three days before the booked crossing. Whatever, the couple ended up having to make a mad dash into the Netherlands and catch a ferry from there.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 30, 2021)

As I posted Elsewhere








						Covid: Confusion over French travel rules for EU-based Brits
					

Two cross-channel operators say UK citizens cannot travel through France to their homes in the EU.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 30, 2021)

Eh Oh Oh Eh
Because we are French


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I agree Marie, should be moved into the right section.
> 
> I gather that these are lockdown measures which to be fair we can only expect to be imposed/lifted at a moments notice?
> 
> Strange times!


I did not put it in international travel section because I wasn’t sure it was true as it now appears it is and I’m sure Phil will move it if requested
Ticket raised


----------



## alcam (Dec 30, 2021)

Good to see xenophobia not banned on here


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> I did not put it in international travel section because I wasn’t sure it was true as it now appears it is and I’m sure Phil will move it if requested
> Ticket raised



Quite rightly Annie. I would have done the same.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

alcam said:


> Good to see xenophobia not banned on here



Oh, it's still very much alive and well, alcam  

(unfortunately...   )


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

alcam said:


> Good to see xenophobia not banned on here



I haven't seen any in this thread?

Maybe disagreement with the French policy rightly or wrongly but I can't see it as xenophobia.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oh, it's still very much alive and well, alcam
> 
> (unfortunately...   )



Again Marie, I haven't seen any blatant xenophobia on this forum in a long time, unless it has been removed before I saw it?


----------



## r4dent (Dec 30, 2021)

GinaRon said:


> The government will not be back at work until today - Bank Holidays monday and tuesday wait and see what happens today.



Many a true word.......
Back in 1982 the Falklands war was taking place and there was a lot pf speculation about when we would invade.
We went to a concert by the Royal Marines band.
After a spirited rendition of "Don't cry for me Argentina" the conductor addressed the audience. 
" I can't tell you when we will invade because I don't know.
What I do know is there is an inter services golf tournament this weekend that a lot of brass will attend, so it won't be until after that!
On Monday the big wigs will get together and talk things through.
It won't be Tuesday, because they will all be returning to their bases.
On Wednesday they will start putting things in place.
Thursday will see the completion of preparation at the operational level.
So I think it will kick off on Friday next week."

And it did !


----------



## terry111 (Dec 30, 2021)

Bad news for someone presently in Spain or Portugal and wanting to come back through France. What a mess!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

terry111 said:


> Bad news for someone presently in Spain or Portugal and wanting to come back through France. What a mess!



Is the ferry operating from Santander at the moment?

I know it would be more expensive than driving but these are desperate times.


----------



## Colinc (Dec 30, 2021)

There are different messages coming from different parts of the French government about this.  It appears the local border control are not letting those with UK passports through even if having a Residence Card in another EU country.  This applies at channel tunnel and ferries.  So practically speaking no go. 

This is being clarified and may change.  Some lawyers have said it breaches the Schengen rules as France cant stop those with a legal right to another EU country from transiting. But at the moment it is blocked.

I dont believe it stops people coming the other way.  You can go onto France from an EU country as long as you havent been in UK in last 14 days. 

On another point it would be good if people stop posting “stay at home” messages on all posts about travel in Europe.  Fine if you want to stay at home but others may have good reason to travel. In this case it could be that is their home they are going to. And as the UK currently has high rates of Covid many parts of Europe are safer right now.  But tiresome to discuss this on every post about Europe.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Again Marie, I haven't seen any blatant xenophobia on this forum in a long time, unless it has been removed before I saw it?


I thought  Xenophobia was just another word for a French horn Rob


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I thought  Xenophobia was just another word for a French horn Rob



The thing is though Bill, people can be too quick to call xenophobia over humour in my opinion.

Once humour goes out of the window we might as well give up.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> To be honest Mark, I would stop any foreigners coming into England at the moment unless they had a very valid reason. I would also stop any English travelling abroad.


It’s because Boris dropped all red list countries and decided anyone can come here that the French took action in the first place. This one is down to our countries stupidity not the French.
Macron did say at their first announcement only special cases would be able to travel so I was surprised it’s only just being done


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> It’s because Boris dropped all red list countries and decided anyone can come here that the French took action in the first place. This one is down to our countries stupidity not the French.
> Macron did say at their first announcement only special cases would be able to travel so I was surprised it’s only just being done



Can't disagree with that Neil.

As I said I would stop anybody coming into or out of England without good reason. Unfortunately it's not up to me!


----------



## Colinc (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> As I said I would stop anybody coming into or out of England without good reason. Unfortunately it's not up to me!



UK has highest cases per unit population than anywhere in Europe of which 90% is "varient of concern".  So you are too late as far as coming in.  It would help if we paid more attention to wearing masks and using vaccine passports.


----------



## Colinc (Dec 30, 2021)

Good news (for those that think pro-travel anyway) but Macron has just clarified the situation.   If you have residency in any EU country you can travel through France.  Hope he tells the channel tunnel border police quickly.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

Colinc said:


> UK has highest cases per unit population than anywhere in Europe of which 90% is "varient of concern".  So you are too late as far as coming in.  It would help if we paid more attention to wearing masks and using vaccine passports.



Letting more in certainly won't help either us or where they are from when they return.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> The thing is though Bill, people can be too quick to call xenophobia over humour in my opinion.
> 
> Once humour goes out of the window we might as well give up.


That’s why I like Trevs posts on here.
Bottom line on all of this any country has the right to do what the French are doing. But I just hope they are doing this for all the right reasons. It seems ridiculous to stop someone travelling through France when they can show proof that they are heading for a ferry home to Blighty, and not stopping over.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

Then I guess it cuts both ways and we should be back to banning travel either way, full stop.
At least while this omicron is doing the rounds, and until they have enough knowledge of how its going to affect health services.

Personally I think the world is in a right mess just now.
All that's happening is various types of 'fire fighting' and keeping fingers crossed.

Apart from the vaccines - which *appear* to at least gone some way to help - we still seem to be in the same sorry situation we were when the virus first started travelling the world back in late 2019


----------



## Colinc (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Letting more in certainly won't help either us or where they are from when they return.


Entries to UK need a covid test before they travel and then to self-isolate before a day 2 PCR covid test proves negative.   So this is not the source of the problem.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> That’s why I like Trevs posts on here.
> Bottom line on all of this any country has the right to do what the French are doing. But I just hope they are doing this for all the right reasons. It seems ridiculous to stop someone travelling through France when they can show proof that they are heading for a ferry home to Blighty, and not stopping over.



Someone has posted on another thread that Macron has now clarified the situation.
Anyone with *residency in another EU country* can currently travel through France.


----------



## Colinc (Dec 30, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> It seems ridiculous to stop someone travelling through France when they can show proof that they are heading for a ferry home to Blighty, and not stopping over.


They were not stop people returning to Blighty.  The short-livedproblem was in the other direction.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

Colinc said:


> They were not stop people returning to Blighty.  The short-livedproblem was in the other direction.


Did I not read earlier that folk in Spain and Portugal had problems getting home.
There seems a lack of clarity here.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

Colinc said:


> Entries to UK need a covid test before they travel and then to self-isolate before a day 2 PCR covid test proves negative.   So this is not the source of the problem.



In no way am I saying that it is the source of the problem.

The simple fact is the more people we have travelling round this country the more chance there is of it spreading.


----------



## Colinc (Dec 30, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Did I not read earlier that folk in Spain and Portugal had problems getting home.
> There seems a lack of clarity here.


Maybe threads got twisted a little   The original post was on people crossing from UK to France.   The post on coming in other direction concerned test validity it think.     But the 18th Dec new French rules has not stopped UK citizens returning to the UK if they have been out of UK for over 14 days.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> In no way am I saying that it is the source of the problem.
> 
> The simple fact is the more people we have travelling round this country the more chance there is of it spreading.


Your only saying that because you don’t want us crossing over the border for your cheap booze


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Your only saying that because you don’t want us crossing over the border for your cheap booze



Darned straight Bill.

Keep your greedy hands on the Whisky!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Did I not read earlier that folk in Spain and Portugal had problems getting home.
> *There seems a lack of clarity here.*



What?! No!! It can't be 

That's never happened before, I'm shocked to the core!


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Darned straight Bill.
> 
> Keep your greedy hands on the Whisky!


Only a drunk Englishman full of SCOTCH could come out with that one Rob.
Possibly that’s why the French are banning us from Champagne


----------



## colinm (Dec 30, 2021)

It would appear that Eurostar got carried away yet again, same as they did when restrictions where applied before Christmas.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Only a drunk Englishman full of SCOTCH could come out with that one Rob.
> Possibly that’s why the French are banning us from Champagne



I can't stand Scotch or Champagne Bill, I'm far too posh for that.

Give me a pint of 6X anytime!

(Unless it's one of Wully's expensive single malts)


----------



## TJBi (Dec 30, 2021)

This issue has now been clarified, and gov.uk has been updated accordingly. https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/france/entry-requirements

The details on the French Embassy website are still somewhat confusing/ambiguous.

The prohibition never applied to UK residents returning to the UK, but had applied to UK nationals resident in EU countries other than France returning from the UK other than by air to residences in those EU countries.


----------



## alcam (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I haven't seen any in this thread?
> 
> Maybe disagreement with the French policy rightly or wrongly but I can't see it as xenophobia.


Wasn't being totally serious Rob [haven't been since 1989] but the very title is a tad xenophobic . It infers the French are , *again* , at fault does it not ?
All they are doing is taking sensible measures against the bug . Some replies may have been attempts at humour . Some perhaps not


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

alcam said:


> Wasn't being totally serious Rob [haven't been since 1989] *but the very title is a tad xenophobic . It infers the French are , again , at fault does it not ?*
> All they are doing is taking sensible measures against the bug . Some replies may have been attempts at humour . Some perhaps not



No I know Annie too well to deliberately act xenophobically if there is such a word. I bet she had a little smirk on her face though thinking about the replies that would come!   

But you are right about sensible measures and I am all for that.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 30, 2021)

alcam said:


> Wasn't being totally serious Rob [haven't been since 1989] but the very title is a tad xenophobic . It infers the French are , *again* , at fault does it not ?
> All they are doing is taking sensible measures against the bug . Some replies may have been attempts at humour . Some perhaps not


Why is that someone always trying to male something out of nothing when I posted this I posted it on off topic instead of the European travel section as I did not believe it to be true and the title was a little tongue in cheek and I thought that the members that love to dig and delve into things would come back with the facts I was in no way being a tad xenophobi. But reading all the bumf on this it appears it is the French that have put this block on and that’s not me being xenophobic it’s fact and According to the news Macron has not clarified it he has suspended the ruling over the new year so that people can get home.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 30, 2021)

Everything is xenophobic to the xenophobist. Wouldn't be losing any sleep over those.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Why is that someone always trying to male something out of nothing when I posted this I posted it on off topic instead of the European travel section as I did not believe it to be true and the title was a little tongue in cheek and I thought that the members that love to dig and delve into things would come back with the facts I was in no way being a tad xenophobi. But reading all the bumf on this it appears it is the French that have put this block on and that’s not me being xenophobic it’s fact and According to the news Macron has not clarified it he has suspended the ruling over the new year so that people can get home.


Annie this is a very difficult way to communicate. Every post you make can be taken in different ways by different folk and for different reasons. What matters most is what you meant, not what others think you meant. I reckon we all did our best to de politicise something that is pure politics. Was your title xenophobic, well I did not think so, but others will, not worth getting upset or angry over now is it Annie.


----------



## alcam (Dec 31, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Why is that someone always trying to male something out of nothing when I posted this I posted it on off topic instead of the European travel section as I did not believe it to be true and the title was a little tongue in cheek and I thought that the members that love to dig and delve into things would come back with the facts I was in no way being a tad xenophobi. But reading all the bumf on this it appears it is the French that have put this block on and that’s not me being xenophobic it’s fact and According to the news Macron has not clarified it he has suspended the ruling over the new year so that people can get home.


If you are referring to me I don't think I make something out of nothing . Just read some of the posts replying to your OP . No problem with your title being tongue in cheek , unfortunately some see it differently .
Would appear that Eurotunnel etc have muddied the waters somewhat .
Again the 'French putting a block on' is , imo , a country just trying to stop the spread of infection .


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 31, 2021)

alcam said:


> If you are referring to me I don't think I make something out of nothing . Just read some of the posts replying to your OP . No problem with your title being tongue in cheek , unfortunately some see it differently .
> Would appear that Eurotunnel etc have muddied the waters somewhat .
> Again the 'French putting a block on' is , imo , a country just trying to stop the spread of infection .


Of course you did you referred to the title being a tad xenophobic now your saying you didn’t mind it being tongue in cheek but it really doesn’t matter now as the title has been changed, but it’s a funny old world when the French can stop uk tourist getting in but they cannot stop migrants getting out go figure that one.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 31, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Annie this is a very difficult way to communicate. Every post you make can be taken in different ways by different folk and for different reasons. What matters most is what you meant, not what others think you meant. I reckon we all did our best to de politicise something that is pure politics. Was your title xenophobic, well I did not think so, but others will, not worth getting upset or angry over now is it Annie.


I am neither angry or upset just exercising my right to reply but thank-you for your concern


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 31, 2021)

I have been told by my government not to cross the border to celebrate.
Never thought I would see the day when Scot’s headed over the border to celebrate Hogmanay


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I have been told by my government not to cross the border to celebrate.
> Never thought I would see the day when Scot’s headed over the border to celebrate Hogmanay



You could have Burns night in Burnley Bill.   

I'll get somebody to address the Black Pudding for you.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 31, 2021)

Robmac said:


> You could have Burns night in Burnley Bill.
> 
> I'll get somebody to address the Black Pudding for you.


Rabbie will be turning in his grave


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 31, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Of course you did you referred to the title being a tad xenophobic now your saying you didn’t mind it being tongue in cheek but it really doesn’t matter now as the title has been changed, but it’s a funny old world when the French can stop uk tourist getting in but they cannot stop migrants getting out go figure that one.


Just like french waters the fish belong to the french whilst the migrants belong to the UK


----------



## alcam (Dec 31, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Of course you did you referred to the title being a tad xenophobic now your saying you didn’t mind it being tongue in cheek but it really doesn’t matter now as the title has been changed, but it’s a funny old world when the French can stop uk tourist getting in but they cannot stop migrants getting out go figure that one.


The title is/was a tad xenophobic whether tongue in cheek or not .
I also stated , in reply to Rob , that I wasn't being totally serious .
But you rant on


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 31, 2021)

alcam said:


> The title is/was a tad xenophobic whether tongue in cheek or not .
> I also stated , in reply to Rob , that I wasn't being totally serious .
> But you rant on


Thanks for your permission to rant on.


----------



## Bigshug (Dec 31, 2021)

Still trying to find out what xenophobic means


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2021)

Now then... where's me big gardening spade...?  Sam? Sam....?! Where are you, I need a hand...


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 31, 2021)

Bigshug said:


> Still trying to find out what xenophobic means


It's when some folk get touchy about criticising the French.
We can say what we like about ourselves, but don't have a go at anyone else.
I come over all xenophobic when England beat us at anything, even tiddlywinks.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I come over all xenophobic when England beat us at anything, even tiddlywinks.



You must get xenophobic a lot Bill.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 31, 2021)

Robmac said:


> You must get xenophobic a lot Bill.


Watch it


----------



## alcam (Dec 31, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Watch it


Don't listen to him . He secretly wants to be one of us .


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2021)

alcam said:


> Don't listen to him . He secretly wants to be one of us .



With a name like Robert James Andrew McI**** and paternal and maternal Jockish grandparents I'm nearly there!


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 31, 2021)

alcam said:


> Don't listen to him . He secretly wants to be one of us .


They all do, but we’re not letting them in.
I mean they claim to be Scottish if they flew over here.
They come up here when the Lake District is full.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 31, 2021)

Bigshug said:


> Still trying to find out what xenophobic means


It’s a polite way of calling someone a racist the other polite word is Ethnocentric.


----------



## Bigshug (Dec 31, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> It’s a polite way of calling someone a racist the other polite word is Ethnocentric.


That‘s why I don‘t know what it means, I am not very polite


----------



## alcam (Dec 31, 2021)

Robmac said:


> With a name like Robert James Andrew McI**** and paternal and maternal Jockish grandparents I'm nearly there!


Sounds as though you're describing the background of the 'English' rugby and football teams (swap Irish for jockish in some cases)


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 31, 2021)

Bigshug said:


> That‘s why I don‘t know what it means, I am not very polite


Neither am I but google is your friend.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 31, 2021)

Bigshug said:


> That‘s why I don‘t know what it means, I am not very polite


I am never polite to folk who like cricket, Morris dancing, and still talk about 1966, when apparently they won something I believe. Call me xenophobic but I much prefer 1066, you know when Le French invaded, and a big guy called Norman carried out a conquest or something Shugg. They have never forgave Le French, or Norman, you can still see their dislike of the other side of the Auld Alliance till this day. 

Off to the Anderson Shelter now


----------



## Val54 (Dec 31, 2021)

It had to be an "Anderson  Shelter" ..............


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 31, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I am never polite to folk who like cricket, Morris dancing, and still talk about 1966, when apparently they won something I believe. Call me xenophobic but I much prefer 1066, you know when Le French invaded, and a big guy called Norman carried out a conquest or something Shugg. They have never forgave Le French, or Norman, you can still see their dislike of the other side of the Auld Alliance till this day.
> 
> Off to the Anderson Shelter now


You are always polite to me and I love a bit of Morris dancing but alas I never managed to join a group look at these at Castle Hill Huddersfield.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 31, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> You are always polite to me and I love a bit of Morris dancing but alas I never managed to join a group look at these at Castle Hill Huddersfield.
> 
> View attachment 104657


I am only polite to you  because I know better Annie
Just trying to imagine you Morris Dancing Annie, look like scarecrows to me, but then what would a Scotsman know


----------



## alcam (Dec 31, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I am only polite to you  because I know better Annie
> Just trying to imagine you Morris Dancing Annie, look like scarecrows to me, but then what would a Scotsman know


Don't dare tell anyone but I like Morris dancing


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 31, 2021)

alcam said:


> Don't dare tell anyone but I like Morris dancing


Ok your secrets safe with me


----------



## Val54 (Dec 31, 2021)

Some of us used to play for a morris side .............................. ooops


----------

